# Enjoyed this site



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I came across this site while searching for something else (the power of my short attention span is amazing). I hope you enjoy browsing it as much as I did!

http://craftgawker.com/post/category/knitting/

Lynn


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I love the hanging felted bags. I am trying to see if there is a link for the actual pattern in all that chatter somewhere


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

From one with a short attention span to another thank you! I am supposed to be online looking up..... what did I sit down for?

sanchezs... there is a link to the felted bag when you click on the photo of the bag and scroll down. The link is in blue and takes you to the pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Amyknits ! I hit every link but that one.
Of course it's in British Pounds so I think I'll just admire it and come up with something on my own


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

This one has GOT to be my fave! LOL!!

http://inthralld.com/2013/04/my-knitted-boyfriend-companion-cushion/


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> This one has GOT to be my fave! LOL!!
> 
> http://inthralld.com/2013/04/my-knitted-boyfriend-companion-cushion/


Good catch, Yarnie.One.... I saw that one too and forgot to make a comment on it.... Hey, some ladies might need a man.... he looks like he won't bug you all the time to cook something for him AND he doesn't look like a cover-stealer in the bed! Maybe we should ALL knit ourselves a "boyfriend". LOLOL

I liked the little tutorial about making your own knitting needles and coloring them... pretty cool.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Good catch, Yarnie.One.... I saw that one too and forgot to make a comment on it.... Hey, some ladies might need a man.... he looks like he won't bug you all the time to cook something for him AND he doesn't look like a cover-stealer in the bed! Maybe we should ALL knit ourselves a "boyfriend". LOLOL
> 
> I liked the little tutorial about making your own knitting needles and coloring them... pretty cool.


 And he won't leave up the toilet seat!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Love this site - something for everyone here.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you for this link. I've just spent far too long looking at lots of things, ha ha, but have had a wonderful time!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

LOVE this site, thanks!


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

sanchezs
Ravelry will automatically convert pounds to dollars when you purchase the pattern. In this case it would be about $3.13.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

NJQuiet1 said:


> I came across this site while searching for something else (the power of my short attention span is amazing). I hope you enjoy browsing it as much as I did!
> 
> http://craftgawker.com/post/category/knitting/
> 
> Lynn


Thank you I've bookmarked this page Good site :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Good catch, Yarnie.One.... I saw that one too and forgot to make a comment on it.... Hey, some ladies might need a man.... he looks like he won't bug you all the time to cook something for him AND he doesn't look like a cover-stealer in the bed! Maybe we should ALL knit ourselves a "boyfriend". LOLOL
> 
> I liked the little tutorial about making your own knitting needles and coloring them... pretty cool.


Oh, Amy, I forgot to mention that one too...it really cracked me up! Brings new meaning to a "body pillow"! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

NJQuiet1 said:


> Oh, Amy, I forgot to mention that one too...it really cracked me up! Brings new meaning to a "body pillow"! :lol: :lol:


I KNOW that's why scottishlass bookmarked the site.... I am 100% sure she is out shopping for "skin colored yarn". LOLOL

Don't yell at me... I am aware of my Scottish friend's sense of humor.... I am allowed to pick on her... says ME!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The boy friend caused me a second look also! With hubby on the road so much that could be a good idea for me also! But I don't think by two girl kitties would appreciate it much!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you for this site. Have had a lovely time going through it and subscribing to sites not seen before. Bless you


----------



## Luv knitting (Nov 7, 2012)

Looking for knitting patterns for AGD . Any suggestions?


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I KNOW that's why scottishlass bookmarked the site.... I am 100% sure she is out shopping for "skin colored yarn". LOLOL
> 
> Don't yell at me... I am aware of my Scottish friend's sense of humor.... I am allowed to pick on her... says ME!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice organized site with full of goodies. Thank you for your lucky find.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Luv knitting said:


> Looking for knitting patterns for AGD . Any suggestions?


I think if you do a search on the forum you will find many sources. I remember seeing a lot of lovely outfits & accessories here.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

This is almost like pinterest. Thanks, have bookmarked site.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the boyfriend one. That was cute. He is cute too. Lol Thanks for sharing both sites and happy yarning. :lol:


----------



## LydiaC67 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

